

AWS Reserved Instances and Purchasing Strategy - mwasser
https://www.raveld.com/blog/content/2012/05/08/reserved-instances-and-purchasing-strategy/

======
Bankq
For me I purchased the reserved instance( a micro one ) last october. I
planned to use it as the host of my personal site (for some projects' demo)
and weblog. As the post claims, the main concern before purchasing a reserved
instance is it cannot scale. My personal site, which I believe will not gain
so much view in all 3 years, benefits the most from the average low price.

for those suggests GithubPages to host one's blog, thank you for your
information. Gh-pages is a great option and I recommend it too if one just
need a place to host a static blog. However for me, I need a VPN server at the
same time because yes, I live in China. That's why I chose AWS services.

------
inopinatus
The last time I did the numbers on reserved instances, I was initially
surprised (and subsequently not surprised at all) to find that the present
value cost of reserved vs payg was close to identical assuming a typical A-
rated corporate debt rate. Given that my cost of capital is higher than Jeff's
but my inherent risk (in demand i.e. workload predictability) low, it made
sense to go reserved.

